# problema live cd

## alex92

ciao a tutti ho deciso di installare gentoo e ho scaricato il live cd 2008 però nel boot non riesce a montare le partizioni e mi dice di digitare shell io lo scrivo e cerco di montare le partizioni ma mi da un errore come posso risolvere?

----------

## Onip

per prima cosa dovresti postare l'errore preciso, altrimenti è difficile indovinare   :Wink: 

secondariamente puoi installare gentoo a partire da un qualsiasi livecd, come ad esempio knoppix o quello di ubuntu che probabilmente avranno meno problemi ad avviarsi (se hai già linux installato puoi mettere gentoo anche a partire da quello).

p.s. Benvenuto

----------

## alex92

io ho provato il live cd perche aveva l' installer grafico l' errore è: not found /dev/sda1, 2, 3 e unable to mount root , pero m da questo errore sul pc ma su virtual box no, posso anche installare gentoo a partire da sabayon?

----------

## ago

 *alex92 wrote:*   

> posso anche installare gentoo a partire da sabayon?

 

certo..(come detto prima) serve un qualsiasi livecd che abbia un terminale e un chroot  :Smile: 

----------

## Nio84

Si , Sabayon deriva direttamente da gentoo.... ecco pero' in tutta onestà negli ultimi 2 o 3 anni le interfacce grafiche in gentoo  sono un po' andate a farsi friggere......per cui spero che non istalli gentoo per le interfacce grafiche....  :Very Happy:  Diciamo che gentoo ha altre potenzialità .

----------

## ago

 *Nio84 wrote:*   

> Si , Sabayon deriva direttamente da gentoo.... ecco pero' in tutta onestà negli ultimi 2 o 3 anni le interfacce grafiche in gentoo  sono un po' andate a farsi friggere......per cui spero che non istalli gentoo per le interfacce grafiche....  Diciamo che gentoo ha altre potenzialità .

 

A parte l'OT non l'ho capita....

----------

## Nio84

Nel senso che se uno vuole installatori grafici e GUI ecc forse Gentoo non è la scelta migliore .

----------

## ago

beh allora diciamo meglio che il livecd grafico che rilascia gentoo non è il massimo  :Smile: 

----------

## Nio84

Bhe ....sn nuovo del forum , tutti si son prodigati per darmi una mano.......non volevo essere troppo critico   :Razz: 

Ma poi con il 2008 ...hanno chiuso con i livecd grafici se non erro

----------

## ago

 *Nio84 wrote:*   

> Bhe ....sn nuovo del forum , tutti si son prodigati per darmi una mano.......non volevo essere troppo critico  
> 
> Ma poi con il 2008 ...hanno chiuso con i livecd grafici se non erro

 

figurati..cmq no, c'e il live cd 10

----------

## Nio84

si vero........ ma non ne vuole sapere di partire, infatti ho scaricato il minimal

----------

## Onip

l'installer grafico è una fetenzia, lasciatelo perdere tutti quanti. Gentoo si installa solo ed esclusivamente leggendo l'handbook.

----------

## Nio84

Bhe anche se visto che gentoo dovrebbe essere la distrubuzione delle possibilità , istaller grafigo e amministrazione ANCHE grafica non era male come idea ai tempi d'oro.

----------

## alex92

voglio installare gentoo perche è il migliore e per portage non per la grafica perche è uguale in tutte le distro, ma il 2010 è live dvd ma non ha l' installer

----------

## ago

 *alex92 wrote:*   

> ma il 2010 è live dvd ma non ha l' installer

 

devi installare da terminale seguendo L'handbook

----------

## Nio84

 *Quote:*   

> non per la grafica perche è uguale in tutte le distro

 

be no ci sono distro molto piu intuitive e grafiche ...

Comq  attualmente non ci sono modi grafici di installazione , il live dvd è una cosa solo celebrativa che dal punto di vista grafico non funziona per nulla.... purtroppo l'unico modo che hai per installare gentoo è:

imparare i comandi bash 

leggerti l'handbook e scaricare i minimal weekly per la tua architettura e iniziare da li'...

----------

## bi-andrea

Se permettete aggiungerei alcune cose...........

Io sono partito da RH6.1 e ho camminato un decennio buono con RedHat/Fedora, poi decisi di cambiare passando da Debian, Sabayon e ora Gentoo.

L'installer ti aiuta, perchè se non sei esperto a riga di comando riesci faticando e migliori col tempo, però è un modo d'installare adatto alle distro pacchettizzate  tipo *.rpm e *.deb, Sabayon costola di Gentoo si distingue dalle altre risultando bella da vedere, perchè usa anche delle grafiche proprietarie, non è libera e per equo/entropy/sulfur , le release obsolete non hanno più la possibilità di aggiornarsi e vengono tagliate fuori, come in Fedora, con Debian e credo anche Gentoo questo non succede e riesci a stare al passo senza dover installare dal cd la release nouva.

Sabayon l'ultima è lo stage3 senza la cartella portage, emerge è presente ma senza portage non fa niente ed è bloccata da degli script facendo uso solo sui overlay, infatti layman è attivo e non avrebbe senso un'istallazione tipo Gentoo.

Mi posso sbagliare ma Gentoo assomigliando a FreeBSD , perchè usa il kernel e i sorgenti ha bisogno di un'istallazione diciamo "manuale", perchè prima imposti poi installi e detto francamente non ha niente da invidiare dalle altre, ha il problema della quasi totale libertà di scelta solo che bisogna sapere cosa si fa............

scusate ma non resistevo  :Laughing: 

----------

## alex92

grazie proverò con l' installazione da shell ci ho provato ma non ci riesco

----------

## ago

beh se incontri difficoltà oltre al forum puoi trovare i canali ufficiali di supporto su irc.freenode.net #gentoo #gentoo-it   :Wink: 

----------

## Nio84

Allora permettimi di darti qualche dritta ............

Appunti di informatica libera ......... alias tutto lo scibile esistente sull' opensource e linux http://a2.pluto.it/

Indice della documentazione Gentoo http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/index.xml

Informatica e linux in generale http://www.wowarea.com/italiano/linux/indice.htm

----------

## bi-andrea

alex92 prendi spunto magari dalla discussione di alessandro95, scopiazzando qualcosa, magari impari velocemente   :Razz: 

----------

## alex92

fatto installato grazie a tutti

----------

## ago

metti anche il tag risolto  :Smile: 

----------

